# Best for dry skin?



## LittlePinky82 (Aug 20, 2014)

My skin can get so dry. I am always out for new to me lotions to try out for it. Typically I use lotion from Bath & Body Works or Palmer's. My face I use Aveeno and it works fantastic for me although not for 24 hrs. If you have dry skin what do you like?


----------



## sa1214 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have super dry skin and am a lotion whore. I have to have it with me all the time. I have tried everything for dry skin and found that one of the best lotions I have used is from Kiehls and it is called Creme de Corp. It is very expensive though. It keeps my skin moisturized for 24 hours. If you want something a little cheaper, the shea butter lotions from Tree Hut (sold at Ulta) are pretty decent as well.


----------



## Tra0522 (Aug 28, 2014)

I love bobbi brown lotions


----------



## LittlePinky82 (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm not sure if I have access to Ulta (the closest one to me is on the other side of town and it's a pain in the butt) but I'll keep a look out for Bobbi Brown. Sorry for just now responding heh just been busy.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 6, 2014)

I just found some unrefined Shea Butter at my local grocery store! It absorbs fast and isn't greasy!
  It did a number on my eczema and knocked it right out!


----------



## SassyPeach (Sep 7, 2014)

Eucerin Calming Crème is amazing stuff! It really helps to soothe and moisturize my dry skin for 24 hours. I apply it every morning after my shower.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Sep 7, 2014)

Coconut oil is great.


----------



## Dadair (Sep 8, 2014)

I like products with Shea Butter.


----------



## rachelizabethx (Sep 17, 2014)

Honestly I have awful skin but you don't need to splash out when it comes to moisturisers. I use plain old Nivea and then for when I'm wearing heavy foundation I use Illamasqua hydra veil skin base over the moisturiser. Leaves your skin looking radiant all day!


----------



## style-addict (Sep 20, 2014)

Are you looking for a new body moisturizer or face moisturizer?   For body: all the Eucerin products are great.   I highly suggest checking out The Body Shop too. One just recently opened up near me. I used to order online without ever having been to a store. If you order online, wait for a sale. You can really get a lot of products when they have a sale going on (and free shipping with $50 purchase I believe).   They make really nice body butters that are incredibly moisurizing and don't give you that sticky, greasy feeling.   My skin is really sensitive and I react to all kinds of ingredients, but the body butters are heaven-sent for me. Plus, they last a long time because you only need a tiny amount.


----------



## Dadair (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice eczema  tip to know, occasionally I get a flare up, next I will give shea butter a try.  Thanks!


----------



## Kathniss08 (Mar 18, 2015)

There are many good products that is available in the grocery store or drugstore to treat dry skin but you can use natural oil to hydrate your skin like sunflower oil, olive oil and coconut oil. I like using olive oil with a little amount of sunflower oil on my skin.


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 22, 2015)

Dadair said:


> I like products with Shea Butter.


  So do I!   When I found that my Monsia Skincare contained shea butter I decided to look for a body butter with shea butter as an ingredient.   In the end I decided to make it.   Got lanolin, unrefined shea butter, castor bean oil and jojoba oil all from Amazon and combined in the microwave, mixed and it and now I have 4 months supply sitting on the bathroom shelf.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 23, 2015)

My skin is also very dry,especially in the spring.So I place a mask on the face three times a week.This is eally useful.I also drink more water and eat more fruit.


----------



## BettyGoat (Mar 23, 2015)

I also find that regular but not too frequent exfoliation is great for dry flaky skin.  Got to get rid of all the dead stuff before my moisturiser can work!


----------

